# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Laxeer middelen kopen

## dolfie

FONT="Tahoma"]Heey. Weten jullie als je laxeermiddellken koopt of ze dan ook naar je ID vragen[/FONT]

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Dolfie,

Als je dat bij de drogist koopt, wordt daar niet naar gevraagd.

----------


## bunny16

hei Four Roses,
bij de drogist? ook de kruidvat ? wordt er niet bij de kruidvat gevraagd?

----------


## johnrhee

hallo dolfie

als je een grote hoeveelheid neemt, meerdere doosjes mogen ze idd weigeren het mee te geven. Okk als je te vaak koopt.
Zijn mensen die het gebruiken om af te vallen he, dan help je je darmen om zeep.

----------

